# Straightening corral panels



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

I usually lay them on flat ground or concrete with the bend sticking up off the ground then stand on it and jump on it if necessary. If it is a heavier panel you can use the bucket on a tractor. If it needs more put a 4x4 under one side of it and apply pressure again on it.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

We put them on the ground and lay a sheet of plywood over the top and drive over them.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

QtrBel said:


> We put them on the ground and lay a sheet of plywood over the top and drive over them.


 I've done that too on really stubborn ones and it works well. Just use a thick plywood.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Yes. This is 1/2 inch marine grade.

For bends where kick or stomp has happened flipping and using a heavy rubber mallet works.


----------

